# Paper Label Pre-Pro Whiskey?



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 11, 2016)

I found this for $5 at an antique store:


The back has a label from the Hazeltine & Perkins Drug. Company (so did the front, as is partially readable, along with their monogram) of Grand Rapids, which was probably the largest there. 

The top is tooled.

I'm not finding much on this but believe it to be just before Prohibition-- 1915 - 1920. "Canmalt Brand Blended Whiskey" it says. 
On the back's label it has the "Pure and Without Drugs or Poison" statement along with the "Food and Drug Act" statement. 
The bottle is a "1/2 Pint Full Measure". 


Anyone know anything on this beyond what is stated?


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 11, 2016)

Great find! Your right, not much info. Found this, http://www.pre-pro.com/midacore/snyder.php , and this, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_whisky_brands#Blended_whiskey , and this, https://books.google.com/books?id=r...glMAQ#v=onepage&q=Hazeltine & Perkins&f=false


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow, thank you so much!
It could be earlier than expected. Circa 1907.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 11, 2016)

Now , careful with that label!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 11, 2016)

I stabilised it yesterday and finished tonight with it. The pieces that could rip off are now back down with acid-free rubber cement, which is not covering any label or oozing out the edges.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2016)

Robert, '07 is spot on. 
Patent date and # for this.
"13.474. — _Title: _"CANMALT." (For Whisky.) Hazeltine _& _Perkins Drug Company, Grand Rapids, Mich. Filed March 20, 1907." FROM


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you, Eric.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2016)

Funny thing about the FD&A act, some complied right off and others tried to skirt it for rears, Also, just 'cause "Canmalt was filed doesn't mean it wasn't used for years before. You can never tell.
In this case the label says the most but doesn't exclude later dates other than 1920 for prohibition.
I figure they were on the rise to the new building which was started I think in 1911, were getting more into the wholesale business and wanted to be on the up and up.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 12, 2016)

"Medicinal" whiskeys were used in Prohibition. Common cure-all.

Thanks for the help.


----------

